# Random facts about you!



## x__amour

It's a little quiet so I thought I'd write a thread to liven things up. 
As title says! Add as many or as little as you'd like! :flower:

&#8226; I'm lactose intolerant but hate milk/cheese anyways.
&#8226; I pick out and eat only orange gummy bears.
&#8226; I have been to 18/50 states in the US.
&#8226; I want to be an ultrasound technician.
&#8226; My average typing speed is 110wpm.
&#8226; I flat iron my hair every single day.
&#8226; I've played clarinet for 12 years.
&#8226; I think baby feet are the cutest.
&#8226; I met my OH in marching band.
&#8226; I love sugar with a bit of tea.
&#8226; I love shows like Judge Judy.
&#8226; I'm scared of the dark.
&#8226; I love ramen noodles.
&#8226; I'm scared of flying.
&#8226; I hate chocolate.
&#8226; I'm ½ Korean.
&#8226; I'm 5'3".


----------



## stephx

I like pirates and my 20th birthday was pirate themed :rofl:

Most random fact I could think of!


----------



## 17thy

.im french canadian
.i love writing and have won many contests and awards for it
.i only paint my toenails
.ive never seen snow in real life
.ive never flown in a plane or been on a cruise
.i skipped 8th grade lol
.my hair is midback length but i wear it in a bun every day.
.ive had the same friends since i was 12 
.my contact prescription is -6.75 and i am legally blind without them on
.when i was 10 i had a terratoma tumor removed the size of a basket ball in my abdomen and it engulfed one of my ovaries
.i have one ovary now but it works damn good lol
.im allergic to metal, codiene, morphine, and reglan 

edit:forgot to add i have a phobia of clusters, things like eggs and holes all clustered together seriously have made me cry before.


----------



## AriannasMama

17thy said:


> .im french canadian
> .i love writing and have won many contests and awards for it
> .i only paint my toenails
> .ive never seen snow in real life
> .ive never flown in a plane or been on a cruise
> .i skipped 8th grade lol
> .my hair is midback length but i wear it in a bun every day.
> .ive had the same friends since i was 12
> .my contact prescription is -6.75 and i am legally blind without them on
> .when i was 10 i had a terratoma tumor removed the size of a basket ball in my abdomen and it engulfed one of my ovaries
> .i have one ovary now but it works damn good lol
> .im allergic to metal, codiene, morphine, and reglan


:shock: Teratomas are soooooooooo interesting, lol, that probably sounds weird, haha.



i have two brothers
i used to live in colorado
i met my oh on myspace (lol)
i want to be a pediatric nurse eventually
im allergic to bee stings


----------



## bbyno1

-I have a dermoid cyst
-Got told i probably wouldn't concieve children naturally
-Have had a mini stroke
-Have a MASSIVE phobia of crumbs


----------



## 17thy

AriannasMama said:


> 17thy said:
> 
> 
> .im french canadian
> .i love writing and have won many contests and awards for it
> .i only paint my toenails
> .ive never seen snow in real life
> .ive never flown in a plane or been on a cruise
> .i skipped 8th grade lol
> .my hair is midback length but i wear it in a bun every day.
> .ive had the same friends since i was 12
> .my contact prescription is -6.75 and i am legally blind without them on
> .when i was 10 i had a terratoma tumor removed the size of a basket ball in my abdomen and it engulfed one of my ovaries
> .i have one ovary now but it works damn good lol
> .im allergic to metal, codiene, morphine, and reglan
> 
> 
> :shock: Teratomas are soooooooooo interesting, lol, that probably sounds weird, haha.
> 
> 
> 
> i have two brothers
> i used to live in colorado
> i met my oh on myspace (lol)
> i want to be a pediatric nurse eventually
> im allergic to bee stingsClick to expand...

oh man when i started researching them when i got older i was like woww. its basically another fetus you engulf or something, mine had teeth, hair and bone in it :sick:


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Okayy....here goes!


I used to be very naive and depressed, which got me into all sorts of bad situations and problems. :/
I feel sad that I hardly see any friends anymore, or have many.
I have a strange love of hands, I always have done. 
I'm very caring, it bothers me when people are upset and I genuinly want to help. 
I've always seen myself as a young parent. Always wanted kids young. 
I'd love a huge family, but financially speaking, it's not possible. I'd settle at three, but I do feel sad I won't ever be able to fullfill that dream. 
I pretend I don't care what people think, but more often than not, it bothers me, and takes me ages to 'shake it off'


----------



## stephx

- I am a rediculous money saver, I seriously hord all my money
- I only have 2 periods a year and Ava was concieved on CD 160 :wacko:
- Me and OH go wayyy over the top on all celebrations, xmas the most :)
- I was 2nd in UK at ballroom dancing when I was like 10.. I danced loads at the place where strictly was filmed.
- I either want to be a primary school teacher or radiographer 

x


----------



## AriannasMama

17thy said:


> AriannasMama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 17thy said:
> 
> 
> .im french canadian
> .i love writing and have won many contests and awards for it
> .i only paint my toenails
> .ive never seen snow in real life
> .ive never flown in a plane or been on a cruise
> .i skipped 8th grade lol
> .my hair is midback length but i wear it in a bun every day.
> .ive had the same friends since i was 12
> .my contact prescription is -6.75 and i am legally blind without them on
> .when i was 10 i had a terratoma tumor removed the size of a basket ball in my abdomen and it engulfed one of my ovaries
> .i have one ovary now but it works damn good lol
> .im allergic to metal, codiene, morphine, and reglan
> 
> 
> :shock: Teratomas are soooooooooo interesting, lol, that probably sounds weird, haha.
> 
> 
> 
> i have two brothers
> i used to live in colorado
> i met my oh on myspace (lol)
> i want to be a pediatric nurse eventually
> im allergic to bee stings
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh man when i started researching them when i got older i was like woww. its basically another fetus you engulf or something, mine had teeth, hair and bone in it :sick:Click to expand...


its not even a fetus though! they are just reaaaaaaaaally strange tumors, lol.


----------



## divershona

all my life i've wanted to be a fashion designer since i saw my mum making minnie mouse costumes for my sister and I :blush: 
my sister and i have identical birth marks on our hips and kaya has the same one on the same hip!
have a freckle on my nose thats shaped like africa and i made believe it meant i was secretly an african princess when i was little :haha:
i've always slept on my tummy, i can't sleep on my back :(
since i left school i have never worn matching socks (even when they first come out the packet as i think its wierd to wear matching socks)


----------



## Bexxx

I have a very addictive personality
I have a phobia of balloons and dogs.
I haven't slept longer than 3 hours for over a year now :cry:
I'm really good at dancing
I'm really good at gaming
I've been vegan for around 6 years, vegetarian for a few years before that.
I have a curvy spine
I had a mirena put in today :haha:
I'm going to be a midwife
I live next to Loch Ness :D


----------



## sarah0108

Right..

- I am left handed, kind of.
- I use my right hand for everything except actually writing :lol: 
- I am a vegetarian because i'm such a fussy eater.
- I only sleep on my stomach.
- I'm scared of water. Not pools or baths, but i cannot handle the sea etc.
- I paint my nails about 3 or 4 times a week.
- My name means Princess
- I have this weird thing about being able to smell 'ghosts' so to speak, and have seen a few weird things since i was really young.


----------



## lizardbreath

Hmm. Some of these are interesting. 

Here goes
I was named after a porn star and a bet. 
My hair is so long it touches my bum and I refuse to cut it.
I have 1 sister named Samantha but i am the only person who she allows to call her Sammy
13 is my favorite number
I draw and paint
I have 1 tattoo but want many more
I wear a medic-alert bracelet for a sulfa drug allergie it can kill me 
And I'm allergic to most soaps, shampoos , conditioners, and fabric softners 

That's all I got


----------



## MrsEngland

-I share my birthday with my daddy, i was born on his 29th birthday.
-I met my now husband online.
-It took me 5 times to pass my driving test.
-I have a phobia of birds.
-I was vegetarian from about 10 years...and one day just caved at mcdonalds :haha:
-The first time i got drunk i was 13 and it was at a park and i passed out from so much vodka (how classy am i?! :haha:)


----------



## Melibu90

Dunno whos interested in these but here goes

 i am a qualified hairdresser
I have been with my OH nearly 5 years
Me and OH met online
I suffer arachnophobia to the point i have aniexty attacks
I took 3 turns to pass my driving test
I was born on mothers day
Im ambidextrious but i prefer using my left side


----------



## emmylou92

- OH and I met at a Didgeridoo festival.
- I try to grow my hair, but always cave and have it short.
- 95% of the time im cold
- When I get dressed I always put my dressing gown on, people must thinki dont get dressed!
- My fave crisps are prwan cocktail watsits, then really cheesy,then hot and spicy. I also love skips.
- i love chicken flavour super noodles.
- In total i have had 37 piercing, i have one left! 
- I have two tattoos.


----------



## hot tea

I grew up on a 168 acre farm in the middle of nowhere, without tv or much outside influence.
We had a waterfall and we lived on the edge of mountains, in between evergreen trees.
I would run barefoot everywhere.

I write a lot of poetry.
I aspire to share insight with a lot of personal experience, through writing. 


I am 5'0.
I like words like "odd", "ooze" and "ironic".
I have had every color hair.
I used to wear buckets of makeup every single day.
I adore plaid.
I really, really, REALLY want a micro pig.


----------



## 10.11.12

I've been to 6 countries and 19 states 
I love the color pink 
I'm a former semi pro snowboard racer
I love dogs 
I volunteered in New Orleans after Hurricane Katrina for 4 months


----------



## hot tea

Oh yeah, and I am a total gamer/nerd. I love nintendo and star wars and LOTR. I know everything about LOTR mythology and I can actually quote tons of passages from Silmarillion. 

I systematically read every book an author has written, reguardless of whether I like their books or not. I just -must- read every book that crosses my way.


----------



## mayb_baby

I am 20
5'
I lived in London until I was 12 now in Ireland
I love dogs
I love litrature and am doing a degree in it
I love cooking 
I love exercise 
I have been described as 'quirky' quite a lot recently by strangers :wacko:
I'm indecisive when it comes to my hair :haha:


----------



## Strawberrymum

-I have lived in Asia, UK and New Zealand. 
-I am scared of flying but do it quite a bit. 
-I take 2 different types of medication to control chronic migraines. 
-I want to adopt one day
-I want to be a child psychologist but can't afford it so I am going to teach English instead.


----------



## Jemma0717

Let's see here...

*I am deathly afraid of water- like oceans and lakes
*I don't know how to swim and am too scared to learn
*I have been teased since I was a young girl because I have very small hands
*With the small hands, I have what's called "witch thumbs" and I hate them even though it's who I am
*I have fake boobs
*I will be 23 in 2 weeks
*I have been with my husband since I was 15
*I love the smell of new magazines and certain paper products
*When I was younger, I liked stinky things and it's something my son has now picked up :blush:
*I hate laundry and have so much to do I am seriously just ready to throw it away
*I love pregnancy and would be a surrogate later on
*I am doing my internship for medical assisting right now and am not sure if I like it :nope:
*I love milk
*I am 5'2.5"
*I HATE my natural hair color
*I pretty much have no friends. I hang out with my husband, son, and my mom. 
* I was in treatment for alcohol abuse when I was 15. 



Tons more I am sure...just can't think!


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## Mii

:flower: 

* I was born in Quebec (even though I barely know any french :haha:)

* I have been snowboarding for almost 7 years 

*(Something no one knows except on my tumblr blog) I suffor from an ED. 

*I loveee pokemon lol

*I love baking cookies ( I would love to become a pastry chef :flower:)

*I play the accustic guitar + sing

I cant think of anything else haha


----------



## 17thy

vinteenage said:


> - I love the musty smell of garages and like..Home Depot/Lowes. It's almost like pica. I'd eat that scent if I could.

gtfo!! i have always weirdly been in loveee with home depot/lowes smell. ive mentioned it every time we go since i was small.


----------



## Lauraxamy

I've lived in the same place all my life
I'm a nursery nurse but want to be a teacher.
Me and OH got set up by a friend of mine at work.
I'm 5'4
I live in a small village in the middle of no where, there's no bus routes not even a shop ,nothing it's rubbish :lol:
I danced from the age of 3 until my 17th birthday
I pretty much lost all my friends when I got pregnant :nope:
I'm beauty, make-up, fashion obsessed
I listen to music everyday without fail!
I'd love to have a big family, but we'll see and my OH needs convincing :haha:


----------



## abbSTAR

Love this thread :flow:

I love milk
I love watching films!
I love trying new things
I love shopping, could do it all day!
I'm ambidextrous but write with my right hand mostly.
I always overthink, over evaluate everything and rethink of every what if for everything 
I have major trust issues after I was bullied and tortured in school, I find it hard to keep friends as I'm always afraid they'll turn on me or 'bitch behind my back' 
I get very nervous around people I don't know that are my age
I want a huge family
I'd love to be a surrogate, I think it's so precious to be ale to give someone else that gift of life and joy of a child.
I freaking LOVE pregnancy ANYTHING baby related.
I've always known I'd be a young mother from very little I have always been family orientated.
I find it weird that some women don't shave?! Eww.


----------



## vhal_x

Okay, here goes:

- I am 20 this year, yet still say I'm 18 when asked my age, followed by "Oh wait, I'm 19 now, nearly 20 actually :blush:"

- I am naturally ginger, but at the minute have bright red hair (that has faded in some places to pink, so look rather odd :dohh:)

- I am a massive games addict.

- I collect Limited Edition video games, movies, consoles and other assorted memorabilia of them all - costs me a LOT of time and money though.

- I had braces from the age of 14 to 18, only got them out a few months before I turned 19.

- I have a weird obsession with cleaning my ears with cotton buds.

- I went to school with my OH for four years, seeing him around everyday, yet never once spoke to him. He left school, then two years later, fate brought us together and we "met" for the first time and started dating, then conceived LO after a few weeks, and have had our own "happily ever after" since :).

- I absolutely HATE cleaning and tidying, yet every now and then I get this extreme urge to do it, and get tonnes done - every other day the house looks like a shithole :haha:

- I adore Pokémon and will be getting a sleeve tattoo done soon with a main Pokémon theme flowing through it.

- My collection is worth over £20,000 so far :blush: 

- I always wanted to be a young mother.

- My OH bought me a pair of £500 Louboutins after us only being together for about 2 months. I've worn them twice :blush: and he goes mental because they just sit there gathering dust, but they are very high, and I hate wearing heels, but they're soo pretty!

- I hate waiting on things being delivered, especially when it's things I've imported from abroad, they take so long!

- I have recently discovered that I am actually in love with Tom Hardy :cloud9:

- I was hospitalized at the age of 14 for alcohol poisoning, downed a litre of straight vodka (after already being drunk) within about 20 seconds, then distinctly remember a friend saying "you're gonna be on your arse soon V" and that's the last thing I remember. Although, four friends had to carry me into the lift (we were in a high rise flat) to get me down to the ground to get to hospital, and when we were in the lift, I was unconscious and covered in blood and the four of them had an arm or leg each, and a woman opened the lift door to get in, looked at me, and looking very scared, ran away :haha::blush: She probably thought I'd been murdered by them...

xx


----------



## abbSTAR

vhal_x said:


> - I have a weird obsession with cleaning my ears with cotton buds.
> 
> xx

me tooooo :haha: I clean them everyday, sometimes twice a day :dohh: 
Paranoid about waxes ears much :blush:

Tbh i think it's because when I was little there was this one girl who's ears where always stinking thick with wax, which was repulsive so..its made me conscious!!


----------



## cammy

i have never dyed my hair.
I am horribly afraid of the dark, most nights i stick something behind the bedroom door.
I'm still wearing my pregnancy clothes and lo is nearing 9 months
i subscribed to a baby magazine
since i was little I've always dreamt me how awesome my 21st will be but now the though0me it depresses me a little because i have no friends to make it big and awesome.
I had my formal dress made for me and hated it but still wore it because my dad payed for it.
Has the best plans for mine and OH's anniversary but an afraid i will be broke when it comes to the day
i had a coin collection when i was younger and my mum used to pinch money from it. My brother did too when i lived with him last year
we sleep on a matress on the floor because we broke our bed base DTD :S


----------



## lauram_92

- Cheese freaks me out, I also hate milk :sick:
- When I was pregnant I thought I had had a miscarriage
- I was told I wouldn't be able to conceive naturally
- I have only been out of the UK once and that was on the French Exchange at school
- I bite my nails really short
- I smoke


----------



## KaceysMummy

I used to be a figure skater. 
I have some old fashioned views on things. 
I love a good debate.
I'm addicted to ebay.
I hate ironing. 
I am an extremely fast (alcohol) drinker.
I play silly games in my head - like if I do something quicker than something else, something good will happen :shrug:
I still get scared of the dark, and every little noise.
I run from the toilet at night incase 'someones' behind me, and I can't look down the stairs.
I hate walking up the stairs infront of people.
I used to be scared of everything. 
I've never been on a plane. 
I travelled to Paris by bus.
I'm very shy, with people I don't know.
I was addicted to soothers, I use to eat a few packs a day. 
I love the smell of Vicks vapour rub and petrol.
I'm a bargain hunter.
And when I started this I couldn't think of anything... LOL


----------



## amygwen

bbyno1 said:


> -I have a dermoid cyst
> -Got told i probably wouldn't concieve children naturally
> -Have had a mini stroke
> -Have a MASSIVE phobia of crumbs

Kenneth had a dermoid cyst too!!

He had it removed though when he had his cleft lip repair. It was on his eyebrow so looked like he had a massive bump on his head. Where is yours?


----------



## JadeBaby75

1) I have only had 2 boyfriends.

2) My stepdad is nigerian.

3) My middle name is Jade.

4) I don't sit on toilet seats (not even my own).

5) I don't use toilet paper, only baby wipes. (Not sure why Im so picky when it comes to the bathroom)

6) My favorite food in the world is cheese, I can eat it plain or just about on anything.

7) I love the color orange.

8) Im a straight A student and absolutley love school.

9) I love reality TV ( Bad Girls Club, Jersey Shore, pretty much anything)

10) I go to a private Christian University.

11) I want all girls.

12) I get hit on by hispanic guys a lot, I know that's random but it happens all the time. LOL


----------



## YoungMummy08

1) my middle names beatrice

2) i want to be a midwife

3) me & OH cant remember how we met

4) i want 12 kids

5) i can play the violin & piano

7) i have a shopping addiction

8) i own 365 pairs of shoes one for each day lol

9) i've been a size 2 since i was about 10

10) i use to train with arsenal girls


----------



## MommyGrim

Here it goes...

- I've dated my OH 3 times, within a 6 year span. 
- Me and my OH lost our virginity to each other when I was 12 and he was 14.
- I always knew I'd start a family young.
- I have a 'secret' obsession with weddings (by secret I mean my OH doesn't know about it :haha:)
- I have a phobia of water. I start shaking and crying if I get water on my hands or face. I have to pretty much suck it up for showers and I hate it. I put lotion on like crazy afterwards and that help
- Because of my fear of water, _I_ haven't given my daughter a bath in close to 6 months. (My OH has though)
- I tried to commit suicide 3 times. And habitually cut myself until I became pregnant. (I swore I'd never do it again for Avalon)
- I truly believe I have no skills in anything.
- My only real interest is in reading but I seldom get to read.
- I would love to have a life as a SAHM, but I know that will never happen and it makes me really sad.
- I also have a phobia of pencils. The sound they make makes me have a panic attack :wacko:
- I can't stand the way most paper feels, so reading was always difficult for me. 
- I love my Nook, because now I can read whenever and don't have to worry about the paper thing.
- I actually love school, but I hate homework.
- I've decided to go into Accounting even though it's not something that I truly want to do.
- I hate my OH's dad because he's a total ass, he treats my OH horribly and still my OH wants to please him...Ugh
- I believe I have an addiction to Dr. Pepper.
- I have absolutely no friends. Not on here or in real life. 
- I really want another baby, but OH constantly tells me how much he DOESN'T want one...really a stab in the heart.

Probably alot more but I can't think right now...

ETA: Ha, had 'had' instead of 'hate' homework :haha:


----------



## Hotbump

Im 5ft
I'm scared of water like the ocean etc.
I'm scared of the dark
I'm scared of thunderstorms :blush:
I always panick when I get sick :haha:
I love to go shopping
I hate the outdoors :shrug:
I love to dance and listen to music
I get dizzy(like I'll start seeing black for a few moments then back to normal again) at least once a day and drs dont know why :dohh:
I'm too scared to drive :haha:


----------



## Rhio92

- I'm 5 ft 3
- my birthday is september 12th, but I was due in november. My mum was induced at 33 weeks due to pre eclampsia
- I'm so shy and quiet, but I'm proud of myself because at my uni interviews, you literally are stuck in a room with loads of (mostly) girls, and no one wants to be a loner!
- I self harmed from age 13 - 15
- I had braces from 15 - 18 (shortly before I gave birth thank god!)
- I've been to japan, and made 1000 paper cranes to put at the memorial in hiroshima (there was an atomic bomb there) They mostly got squashed in my suitcase
- I'm the most stubborn person ever
- FOB contacted me on facebook, that's how we met. He put 'well, you're a cutey, aren't you' :dohh:
- I skived school like once a week. My attendance was awful. Spent sooo much time on report as a punishment. But i left with 10 GCSEs, 5 of which were As :smug:
- I get attached to people too easily
- I'm bi. I;'ve never said it before to anyone, no one knows, I'm scared that people wont want to know me.
- and lastly, I named my cat ralph, after ralph wiggum :haha:


----------



## AriannasMama

OMG I LOVE DUSTY BASEMENT SMELL TOO!!!!!!!! AND VICKS.. mmmmm.


----------



## ShelbyLee

I love this thread!

Now I can't think if anything lol
Um..
-I moved to Texas three days after I graduated from hs with OH when I had only spent a total of 14 days with him
-My mom has only met Shiah 5 times. :( 
- I wanted to get pregnant bc I thought oh was going to die bc how hard he partied and I didn't want to loose him. She changed his life and he doesn't drink now :) 
-I cringe when people touch the back of my neck and nearly cry. OH is the only one who can. 
- everyone in my family besides my father and myself have been in jail in the last 12 months. They all have addiction problems. And they all are working on them. 
- I just got an iPhone and it's like a second baby :)
-I really want another baby.
-I think OH is lying about something but I can't get enough evidence to ask him. 
-I want friends with babies that arent 8 years older than me.
Just noticed everything is negative.lol
- I am proud of my schooling. :)
- I want to be an architect when I grow up. 
-pretty sure my baby is a genius.


----------



## 17thy

ShelbyLee said:


> I love this thread!
> 
> Now I can't think if anything lol
> Um..
> -I moved to Texas three days after I graduated from hs with OH when I had only spent a total of 14 days with him
> -My mom has only met Shiah 5 times. :(
> - I wanted to get pregnant bc I thought oh was going to die bc how hard he partied and I didn't want to loose him. She changed his life and he doesn't drink now :)
> -I cringe when people touch the back of my neck and nearly cry. OH is the only one who can.
> - everyone in my family besides my father and myself have been in jail in the last 12 months. They all have addiction problems. And they all are working on them.
> - I just got an iPhone and it's like a second baby :)
> -I really want another baby.
> -I think OH is lying about something but I can't get enough evidence to ask him.
> -I want friends with babies that arent 8 years older than me.
> Just noticed everything is negative.lol
> - I am proud of my schooling. :)
> - I want to be an architect when I grow up.
> -*pretty sure my baby is a genius.*

:thumbup: LIKE lol


----------



## bbyno1

amygwen said:


> bbyno1 said:
> 
> 
> -I have a dermoid cyst
> -Got told i probably wouldn't concieve children naturally
> -Have had a mini stroke
> -Have a MASSIVE phobia of crumbs
> 
> Kenneth had a dermoid cyst too!!
> 
> He had it removed though when he had his cleft lip repair. It was on his eyebrow so looked like he had a massive bump on his head. Where is yours?Click to expand...

Ooh really?
Mine is on my ovary!


----------



## 112110

-I am 18 years old.
-I am in High School all day, CNA classes all night.
-OH and I have been together for 9 months, however we've had crushes on each other for 3 years.
-I cry VERY easily but make sure I go somewhere so nobody sees.
-I have suicidal tendencies, urges, attempts as long as I can remember.
-The urge to self harm is huge for me but I haven't since I was pregnant.
-I secretly want to marry, move out with and have more babies with OH.
-I want to be a SAHM but know I can't and it makes me sad.
-I am very proud of myself for what I have accomplished.
-I have a massive fear of needles. 
-I have opinions on everything but rarely speak them to avoid conflict. 
-OH's Mom really pisses me off sometimes.
-I hate my brother with a burning passion, him and FOB are equal on my hatred scale.
-I had to get stitches in my knee when I was little and they had to put me in a restraining jacket because I was screaming saying 'it's my knee you can't touch it'.
-I have an obsession with weenie dogs.


----------



## AriannasMama

Lyzz. How will being a CNA and hating needles mix :haha:


----------



## 112110

AriannasMama said:


> Lyzz. How will being a CNA and hating needles mix :haha:

CNA's don't do anything with needles/injections we put nothing in the body except food ;)


----------



## MommyGrim

112110 said:


> -I am 18 years old.
> -I am in High School all day, CNA classes all night.
> -OH and I have been together for 9 months, however we've had crushes on each other for 3 years.
> -I cry VERY easily but make sure I go somewhere so nobody sees.
> -I have suicidal tendencies, urges, attempts as long as I can remember.
> -The urge to self harm is huge for me but I haven't since I was pregnant.
> -I secretly want to marry, move out with and have more babies with OH.
> -I want to be a SAHM but know I can't and it makes me sad.
> -I am very proud of myself for what I have accomplished.
> -I have a massive fear of needles.
> -*I have opinions on everything but rarely speak them to avoid conflict. *
> -OH's Mom really pisses me off sometimes.
> -I hate my brother with a burning passion, him and FOB are equal on my hatred scale.
> -I had to get stitches in my knee when I was little and they had to put me in a restraining jacket because I was screaming saying 'it's my knee you can't touch it'.
> -I have an obsession with weenie dogs.

Same!!:thumbup:


----------



## mommie2be

welll...
-I'm 17 going on 35. 
-I used to party ALL THE TIME. 
-I cry some nights because it's not fair that OH gets to sleep & I dont. :nope:
-I quit smoking cold turkey when I found out I was pregnant. 
-I just graduated last month. :)
-I went back to school 4 days after Corey was born to take exams. 
-I have one real friend besides OH. 
-I get irritated when people I barely know ask to see/hold Corey. 
-I'm a stay at home mom. 
-I lie & make people think I'm okay when I'm not. 
-I'm scared I won't do all I want to do. 
-OH & I are getting engaged soon !
-I don't know how to drive... & I'm terrified to learn. 
-It's 2am & my stubborn son still isn't sleeping. :(


----------



## youngmummy94

- When I moved an hour away, I started straightening my hair everyday. Most of my friends didnt see my natural hair until 2 years later.

- I want to be a social worker.

- I can't wait to have another baby.

- I really badly want my OH to propose :haha:

- I used to be so easily influenced

- Really want to travel the world, and around Australia in a caravan


----------



## divershona

youngmummy94 said:


> - When I moved an hour away, I started straightening my hair everyday. Most of my friends didnt see my natural hair until 2 years later.
> 
> - I want to be a social worker.
> 
> - I can't wait to have another baby.
> 
> - *I really badly want my OH to propose* :haha:
> 
> - I used to be so easily influenced
> 
> - Really want to travel the world, and around Australia in a caravan

a girl can propose to a guy on the 29th of february in a leap year, and its meant to be good luck :haha:


----------



## Leopard

- I've had Juvenile Osteo-Arthritis since I was 8
- I'm 18 and am 6'2"
- I'm writing a book
- I read the whole Harry Potter series in a week


----------



## MommyGrim

Leopard said:


> - I've had Juvenile Osteo-Arthritis since I was 8
> - I'm 18 and am 6'2"
> - I'm writing a book
> -* I read the whole Harry Potter series in a week*

That is impressive! Lol


----------



## Leopard

MommyGrim said:


> Leopard said:
> 
> 
> - I've had Juvenile Osteo-Arthritis since I was 8
> - I'm 18 and am 6'2"
> - I'm writing a book
> -* I read the whole Harry Potter series in a week*
> 
> That is impressive! LolClick to expand...

I'm glad you think so :D


----------



## Mellie1988

I'm left handed 
I'm 5'4" 
I am a letting agent 
Im getting married in September 2013 
I have a huge fear of blood, yet I want to be a Midwife :dohh: 
I am so unbelievably broody right now, but we've agreed to WWT August 2013 :( 
I met my OH on bonfire night at a bonfire display 
I share my birthday with my mum and my cousin, 16th September 
I am addicted to eBay, selling buying or just watching things on there


----------



## Leah_xx

-I'm only 5 foot
-I have shoulder length dark brown hair(not natural color)
-I can't stand the site of blood on tv
-I have 3 siblings(2 brothers & a sister)
-I HATE spiders and heights
-I'm addicted to eating hot buffalo pretzel bites
-I have 3 dogs and 2 cats
-I have read all the Harry Potter books & Twilight Series numerous times
-I have my nose and just recently got my ears re-pierced
-I LOVE watching Yo gabba gabba with Gracelynn


----------



## AriannasMama

Fact: Yo Gabba Gabba scares the crap out of me and I refuse to let Arianna watch a show that looks like it was made for teens tripping on acid :haha:


----------



## Leah_xx

^ :haha:


----------



## Munchkinn_

- i think im addicted to redbull / energy drinks since giving birth.
- i love being a Mummy!
- i love ANYTHING baby related.
- i often cry when i think about my labour and delivery..happy tears,was defiantly the best experience of my life.
- i love eminem.
- i smoke , i vowed to not start again after i gave birth but started 4 days later (N).
- i want to be a midwife.
- im defiantly having another baby in the future.
- i have one friend, who i would call a true friend apart from that, my best friend is my OH.
- i care what people think of me and get panicky if i think someone is judging me.
- i bite my nails when alone in public, with the thought people are looking at me, when really im just a nobody.
- i love taking five minutes, to do my hair and make up.
- i watch friends over & over again never gets boring.


----------



## Julymom2be

I'm 18
I'm 5'6"
I met my OH from my ex
I have hypoglycemia
I hate feet


----------



## Leah_xx

Julymom2be said:


> I'm 18
> I'm 5'6"
> I met my OH from my ex
> I have hypoglycemia
> I hate feet

I have hypo and hyperglycemia! :haha:
Weird i know to have both


----------



## xgem27x

I can go cross eyed, then move only one eye at a time, I've not met anyone who can do that yet....

And I can do this weird tongue fold thing, which I have never met anyone even come close to doing...


----------



## Rhio92

I was born with a wonky finger nail :sick:


----------



## vhal_x

xgem27x said:


> I can go cross eyed, then move only one eye at a time, I've not met anyone who can do that yet....
> 
> And I can do this weird tongue fold thing, which I have never met anyone even come close to doing...

I can do the eye thing Gem! :haha: xx


----------



## Hotbump

vhal_x said:


> xgem27x said:
> 
> 
> I can go cross eyed, then move only one eye at a time, I've not met anyone who can do that yet....
> 
> And I can do this weird tongue fold thing, which I have never met anyone even come close to doing...
> 
> I can do the eye thing Gem! :haha: xxClick to expand...

I wanna see this! Video! Both of you! :haha:


----------



## xgem27x

Haha just done a video and played it back, wow I look like a goon!! 2 secs, I shall upload xx


----------



## LovingYou

* I was born in germany and have dual citizenship
* I have crazy OCD with certain things (i have to do things in even numbers, i go back to make sure i locked the door like 10 times)
* I took a CNA course but never took the certification test because i thought it was a horribly boring job and who wants to wipe old people's butts all day?
* I hate germs, and wash my hands constantly
* I can't decide what i want to do in life, i'm constantly changing my mind. 
* I talk to myself occasionally (lmao)
* I love hospitals, i feel super safe in them. I love having someone there to take care of me constantly.


----------



## Hotbump

xgem27x said:


> Haha just done a video and played it back, wow I look like a goon!! 2 secs, I shall upload xx

yay! :happydance::haha:


----------



## xgem27x

Hotbump said:


> xgem27x said:
> 
> 
> Haha just done a video and played it back, wow I look like a goon!! 2 secs, I shall upload xx
> 
> yay! :happydance::haha:Click to expand...

 The things you make me do Cindy... :dohh: 

https://s898.photobucket.com/albums/ac189/xgem27x/?action=view&current=Capture_20120213.mp4


----------



## Hotbump

xgem27x said:


> Hotbump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xgem27x said:
> 
> 
> Haha just done a video and played it back, wow I look like a goon!! 2 secs, I shall upload xx
> 
> yay! :happydance::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> The things you make me do Cindy... :dohh:
> 
> https://s898.photobucket.com/albums/ac189/xgem27x/?action=view&current=Capture_20120213.mp4Click to expand...

Its because you love me :kiss::winkwink: lol


Jovanni tried to copy you in the video :haha:


----------



## xgem27x

Hotbump said:


> xgem27x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotbump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xgem27x said:
> 
> 
> Haha just done a video and played it back, wow I look like a goon!! 2 secs, I shall upload xx
> 
> yay! :happydance::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> The things you make me do Cindy... :dohh:
> 
> https://s898.photobucket.com/albums/ac189/xgem27x/?action=view&current=Capture_20120213.mp4Click to expand...
> 
> Its because you love me :kiss::winkwink: lol
> 
> 
> Jovanni tried to copy you in the video :haha:Click to expand...

I do love you :hugs:

And bless Jovanni xxx


----------



## lauram_92

Gem! hahahahahahahahahah best video ever :rofl: My uncle can do it.

Whats the tongue folding thing?


----------



## Mellie1988

:lol: Gem, thats funny!


----------



## abbSTAR

:rofl: at that video!!


----------



## abbSTAR

This tounge rolling thing Gemma?

https://i1133.photobucket.com/albums/m582/abbabubble1/2f794ddb.jpg


EXUSE THE MESS ON ME I TOOK THIS PHOTO RIGHT THIS SECOND WITH MY IPAD AND LOOK SHOCKINNGGGG! Tried hiding the wrest of my face but couldn't :(


----------



## x__amour

My OH does the weirdest thing with his tongue. It looks like a butt, lol. I'll have to ask him to take a picture. :-k


----------



## mayb_baby

My tounge folds in half sideways:dohh:


----------



## xgem27x

Like a sideways fold, its actually really hard to get a picture off, this kinda shows it lol!

...please excuse bed hair and nakiness in this pic :haha::haha:
 



Attached Files:







Snapshot_20120214_1.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Bexxx

That is soooo weird. I can't do anything with my tongue other than stick it out a bit :lol:


----------



## mayb_baby

xgem27x said:


> Like a sideways fold, its actually really hard to get a picture off, this kinda shows it lol!
> 
> ...please excuse bed hair and nakiness in this pic :haha::haha:

Thats what I do:haha:


----------

